# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  سؤالان في كيس واحد ..؟؟

## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*

*أعود إليكم ويعود معي خجلاً وردياً يصبغ وجنتاي فلا يتصدى لي أحدكم باللائمة فلو عرفتم لعذرتموني وربما الأيام القادمة ستؤكد لكم صدق قولي ، وأتقدم مع هذه العودة المتأخرة بسؤالين أضعهما أمام الاخصائي دائماً شبكة الناصرة الثقافية الذي يكون دائماً في الموعد المناسب لتسهيل أمور الأعضاء وتذليل مشاكلهم ، فإليك أخي الكريم هذان التساؤلان :*
*1- لاحظت ولأكثر من مرة وخصوصا عند الخروج من المنتدى وقد اعتدت دائماً أن أجري عملية تسجيل الخروج من المنتدى لكي أأمن على خصوصيتي من استغلال أحدهم للنفوذ إلى المنتدى من خلال تسجيل دخولي ولكنني عندما أقرر العودة وبعد الضغط على وصلة المنتدى أجد نفسي داخل المنتدى دون حاجة لاجراء تسجيل الدخول وقد تكررت معي لأكثر من مرة ورأيت إن عملية تسجيل الخروج لا تجدي نفعاً فما السبب يا ترى ؟ وما هو الحل برأيكم ؟*
*2- الأمر الثاني يتعلق بالمسنجر ( الهوتميل ) الذي لاحظت أيضاً إن استخدام كلمة السر لا تسمح لي بفتح المسنجر رغم إن كلمة المرور هي ذاتها التي أستخدمها مع صندوق البريد فيفتح معي بكل سهولة فما المانع في استخدامها مع المسنجر مع العلم إنها هي نفس الكلمة السرية التي أستخدمها مع صندوق البريد ؟!!* 
*أرجوا أن أجد بين أيديكم الجواب الشافي ،،،*
*تقبلوا تحيات*
*يوم سعيد*
*وكل عام وجميع أحبتي غائبهم وحاضرهم بألف خير و صحة وسلامة*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم استاذي الكبير
راح اتلقف على الموضوع 
مع اني مو من ذوات الخبرة الا اني راح احاول 
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول اعتقد انه يتوجب عليك حذف الكوكيز او ملفات التعريف من الجهاز 
وطريقة حذفها سهلة ( اذا ما تعرفها ان شاء الله ما نقصر معاك) 

بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني 
اانا تحصل معي بالعكس ( مرات تصادفني اني اقدر افتح المسنجر والبريد يعصلج معاي ) 
ومع تكرار المحاولة والتأكد من حالة الاحرف ان كانت كبيرة او صغيرة تظبط المحاولة 
هذا مافي جعبتي 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق 
وصياما مقبولا باذن الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مثل ماقالت لك خيتي نوارة ،،

المشكلة تتمكن من الكوكيز الذي يخزن في الكمبيوتر ..

هذا الموضوع راح يشرح لك بالتفصيل طريقة حذف الكوكيز ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=7715

وربما بعد حذفه يفتح لك البريد ،،،

 وتأكد من الحرف ان كانت كبيرة او صغيرة ..

دمت بكل خير

----------

